# PPK war grips



## cornbean (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm new to this forum and looking for some info. I,m thinking about buying a ppk serial #274xxxK. It has the Waffen markings on the left side. Year Made? I have noticed that the grip screw head is on the left side on some guns and on the right side on others. Was there a serial number break when the screw switched sides? Also did all prewar and war ppk have the brown mottled grips? I do see black grips sometimes. Is there a way to tell if the one piece grips are original? Any markings on the inside? Thanks


----------



## PPK59 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hello 
check out Legacy Collectables on you tube, they have lots of walther info and videos specific to grip types.
I think ther are 3 or 4 different brown mottled to chocolate brown to grey mottled grips ending in wood at the end of ww2. Dont quote me on that! Hope you find yourinfo


----------

